# hydraulic fluid or 90 w. gear oil



## pennybuy (Feb 21, 2011)

i'm working on getting a farmall 200 running. Tried to get the plow to raise and lower. It doesn't move. Someone said it may be out of fluid. I believe they were talking about the PTO ...i'm not real familiar with tractors. Any how they had my remove the large plug on the left side of the tractor on top of the case where your feet are...its below the steer wheel shaft. It has no fluid showing in it. Even when i put a stick in it nothing showed on the stick. I was told to fill it with hydraulic fluid. Someone else told me no...you have to use 90 weight gear oil. Anyone know for sure which to use. And how full to fill it. 

I did order a repair manual should be here Tues. Hopefully that will help me with any other problems. 

Thanks 
Bill


----------

